# Nimmt der DAFV auch bald Vereine und Einzelpersonen als Mitglied auf?



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Nimmt der DAFV auch bald Vereine und Einzelpersonen als Mitglied auf?*
​
Da die den Rest-DAFV immer noch tragenden Landesverbände mit ihren Delegierten und Funktionären ja schuld daran sind (und fast alle noch in "Ehren"amt und Funktion), dass ein so elender Fusionsvertrag und eine so schlechte Satzung zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV gültig wurde.....
.....und sie dann noch die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH) wählten und mit ihrem überalterten Präsidium für über 7 Millionen Euro Beitragsgelder nun fast schon 4 Jahre kritiklos gewähren liessen, ist es ja kein Wunder, wenn der DAFV so zersplittert und immer mehr Landesverbände austreten.

Verbände, die zurück kommen, bekommen meist gleich die Quittung. 
Wie der LFV Baden-Württemberg, der seit dem Beschluss der Rückkehr zum DAFV von mehr als 10 % seiner Zahler die Kündigung erhalten hat.

In Rheinland-Pfalz sind gleich 2 Verbände ausgetreten.

Die Fischer Union West (http://fischer-union-west.de/) wie der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz (http://www.lfvrlp.de/).

*Was steht in der DAFV-Satzung?*
http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
Die Satzung des DAFV ist eigentlich klar (§5):
Mitglieder können ausschliesslich gemeinnützige Landes- und Spezialverbände werden. 

Eine etwas "eigene" Definition von Landesverband haben sie zuvor im § 4 geliefert:






Der DAFV hat nun statt eines Landesverbandes (die ja in Rheinland Pfalz gekündigt hatten), einen Bezirksverband des Landesfischereiverbandes Rheinland Pfalz als Mitglied aufgenommen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/landes-und-spezialverbaende
Bezirks-Sportfischerverband Koblenz e.V. 
http://www.bezirks-sportfischerverband-koblenz.de/


*Satzungsgemäß?*
Da wäre doch einmal interessant, wie sich das Präsidium und Hauptamtliche schönreden, dass der Bezirksverband im Landesfischereiverband jetzt ein eigener Landesverband ist.

Da ja das Präsidium laut Satzung über Aufnahme entscheidet, wenn alle Bedingungen (Landesverband, gemeinnützig) vorliegen.

Weswegen ich den Geschäftsführer Seggelke und die beiden Geschäftsstellen angemailt habe (siehe unten).

*Schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen*
Dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV (Ehrenmitglied des LSFV-SH), Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit Aufnahme von Klein-, Kleinst- und Splitterverbänden schon einmal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hatte, wird scheinbar ausgeblendet.

Sie nahm damals trotz vieler Warnungen den Wettangelverband DSAV in den DAFV auf.

Da der Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems einen gültigen Beschluss hatte, bei Mitgliedschaft des DSAV beim DAFV kündigen zu müssen (Weser-Ems Präsi Bernd Pieper ist ja Finanzvize beim DAFV), gabs dann zum (erzwungenen oder freiwilligen) Austritt des DSAV (besser ein paar wenige Zahler mit dem DSAV verlieren, als um die 50.000 mit Weser-Ems verlieren) das "Bonbon", dass der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaften aufgab, damit die der DSAV übernehmen konnte. 
Dies ist ja notwendig um an den internationalen Wettangelmeisterschaften teilnehmen zu können.

Was wohl auch der Grund ist, warum der Fischereiverband Saar mit seinem Präsidentschaftskandidaten für den DAFV, Herr Schneiderlöchner, im DSAV eine Mitgliedschaft für einige hundert seiner Mitglieder hat. 
Auch wenn er sonst bei seinem Minister Jost eher den Tierschützer gibt. Und der Minister gar nichts von Wettangeln hält (http://www.saarland.de/214707.htm). 
Sonst könnten aber die Mitglieder des Fischereiverband Saar nur über teurere Einzelmitgliedschaft an den Sichtungsangeln, Trainings etc. zu den internationalem Wettangeln des DSAV teilnehmen, statt über dem günstigeren Verbandstarif.

*Warum also nun Bezirksverbände als "Landesverband"?*
Trotz all dieser schlechten Erfahrungen mit Klein-, Kleinst- und Splitterverbänden hat nun also das Präsidium des DAFV einen Bezirksverband als Landesverband aufgenommen. 

Ist man da schon so verzweifelt ob der Zersplitterung des DAFV durch die an Fusion und Weiterführung des DAFV beteiligten Landesverbände, dass man zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss?

Und vor allem:
So wie man die "Gefahr" nicht sah bei der Aufnahme des DSAV damals, sieht der DAFV wohl auch nicht die Gefahr, die hier droht, wenn er nun Teile von Landesverbänden anstatt der Landesverbände selber aufnimmt.

Das kann schnell dazu führen, dass cleverere Landesverbände sich einen kleinen, gemeinnützigen "Bezirksverband" schaffen, in den dann alle reinkönnen, die meinen, im DAFV sein zu müssen - denn wenn das hier geht, dann MUSS es ja bei allen anderen auch gehen. 
Und dann kann jeder Landesverband beim DAFV die teure Mitgliedschaft kündigen und trotzdem noch preiswert über einen kleinen Bezirksverband vertreten sein.

Vielleicht nimmt dann der DAFV in seiner Verzweiflung auch gleich direkt Angelvereine auf?

Oder gleich Einzelmitglieder?

Ob das im Sinne des Erfinders eines Bundesverbandes ist?

Ob die jetzigen Landesverbände überhaupt befragt wurden zur Aufnahme des Bezirks-Sportfischerverband Koblenz e.V.?

Das Präsidium hatte ja auch damals bei der Aufnahme des Wettangelsplitterverbandes DSAV nicht vorher gefragt und musste das nachher mühsam "reparieren" bis zum "freiwilligen Austritt" des DSAV für quasi die CIPS-Mitglieschaft.

Wir werden ja sehen und mitbekommen, ob sich das die Landesverbände und Delegierten wie sonst üblich auch wieder eher gefallen lassen, oder ob sie die Gefahr erkennen, die auch ihnen selber im DAFV durch Aufnahme von Bezirks-, Klein-, Kleinst- und Splitterverbänden droht (Stichwort Stimmenverteilung).

*Nachgehakt*
So oder so haben wir nun jedenfalls beim DAFV nachgefragt wegen der Satzungsmäßigkeit.

Ebenso, ob zukünftig weitere solcher Verbände als Landesverbände aufgenommen werden sollen.

Wie immer:
Wenn wir Antwort bekommen oder weiteres erfahren, werden wir berichten.




			
				Mail an DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren in Berlin und Offenbach,
> 
> laut Satzung des DAFV, §5, können ordentliche Mitglieder im DAFV nur Landesverbände werden.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

